# WD WD30NPVX 3TB in a bolt?



## whwalton (Feb 11, 2007)

Has anyone used (or know something about) these drives being sold on e-bay (seller: central_valley_computer_parts_inc.)?
"*Under 55 Hours* WD Green WD30NPVX 3TB IntelliPower 8MB SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5" (Blue)"


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

$20 more than the well respected Toshiba MQ03ABB300 AND used? I don't think I'd head down that path.


----------



## whwalton (Feb 11, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> $20 more than the well respected Toshiba MQ03ABB300 AND used? I don't think I'd head down that path.


Thanks, it was just a thought about trying to stay with WD, but it doesn't appear that WD is very interested in supporting the larger 2.5" drive market so I'll probably go with the Toshiba.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

Happy Halloween
WD30NPRZ Western Digital Hard Drive


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Isn't this 3TB WD drive the one that TiVo uses in the Bolt +Bolt Vox 3TB?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Blue 2.5", yes.

But I think I'll pass.


----------

